# La Pavoni. What model and new or s/hand?



## DougalMcGuire (Feb 21, 2016)

Hello All.

I'm new here and looking for some help and advice. I'm currently looking at buying a lever machine and I think that I've probably settled on a Europiccola, though I'm open to taking advice and changing my mind. Usage wise I think it will be used to make between 2-4 coffees a day.

I've been having a bit of a look on ebay and also at retailers on Google. Having a brief browse on these forums it seems as though the first two retailers who come up (myespresso and caffeitalia) don't have a wonderful reputation. I'm open to buying either a quality secondhand machine, or new if I get too impatient....

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

You might want to PM @coffeechap who may be able to assist.

John


----------



## DougalMcGuire (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks. I will do. I should just be hitting the magic 5 posts to be able to PM...


----------



## Rockyracoon (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi @DougalMcGuire. I too am new to Coffee Forums having recently navigated my way here seeking for help re: grinders for the La Pav. (I'm still in the market for one second hand - mazzer Sj, ascaso, rancilio Rocky, baratza Virtuso, ibertial etc etc (excuse spelling mistakes if any)). As my budget wouldn't allow me to purchase a lever from brand new, I decided to buy one from eBay and clean it up, giving it a set of new seals, new piston (brass), descale, pressure gage etc. A Really useful process as it helped me understand the engineering involved with the machine and understand hidden places that will require regular cleaning/maintenance over time. It was a surprisingly satisfying process for somebody whom does not really get involved too much in DIY! I am just discovering the challenges of creating consistent (drinkable) shots from it and am confident that getting a great grinder will make the process much easier. I'm using a friends old porelex hand grinder at the moment. Good luck with what ever lever machine you choose. What have you been using in the past? Best


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I have had a few la pavs now, All second hand. One professional and two euros.

My favorite has been my current 1995 europiccola with a pressure guage added.

the professional has a bigger boiler and comes with a guage but takes longer to heat up. So the europiccola is ideal for me as its only used to make 1 drink at a time and heats up super quickly.

very easy to mod and repair if need be. Loads of spare parts.

the newer post 2000 models have s bigger basket and plastic/nylon linings to "help" thermal stability, it's another bit that can break and doesn't really work


----------



## DougalMcGuire (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for the information guys. Really useful. I am currently thinking that I would probably actually enjoy giving a machine a bit of a service and learning how it all works, to give me a better understanding of why things might not be working at a later date. I'm going to keep my eyes open for an older machine and then go with that. It looks as though the smaller non-pro model would suit my needs better, especially with the faster heat-up time.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Ive been toying with the idea of buying a europiccola and found This Thread very useful.

I was out bid on one at the weekend


----------



## DougalMcGuire (Feb 21, 2016)

So was I. And just now too. P


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

pm @coffeechap as he may well have something you can restore as well as in a restored state.

John


----------



## DougalMcGuire (Feb 21, 2016)

I had a really good chat with coffee chap earlier. Informative and useful. Thanks Coffeechap.

Before speaking to him I had decided that I was strongly leaning towards the faux-pas of ordering the Grand Romantica model from caffeitalia and accepting that I was getting a cheap price, but considering it as almost coming with no warranty, unless something catastrophic happened.

http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=GRL&cat=63

It really is a fantastic looking machine.

However I've now decided that I'm either going to dip my toe in and either take one of Coffeechaps machines or find a model that needs some work on it on ebay. I'll then look at things after a while and decide whether I'm satisfied with what I've got, or go deeper down the rabbit hole...

I had an aeropress arrive today for work. I think I'm going to get another one for home to keep me going for a bit. I was really impressed with it.


----------

